# VIP 211 with legacy LNB & Switch



## tuyo (Aug 19, 2008)

I am trying to install a SW-64 using 3 dual legacy LNB's. I have 119 on port 1a/b, 110 on port 2a/b and 129 on port 3a/b. I can not get the receiver to recognise all 3 birds. On 129 it will only see port 3a. If I put 129 on port two it will still see only port 2a.
The 129 works fine if connected directly. These VIP's are supposed to be backwards compatible with Legacy equipment. Any suggestions?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

This was fixed with the L525 software update per another user who had the same problem. Try connecting to just 119° with the receiver in standby for about half an hour (may not take that long) to get the receiver current. Then connect to the switch and run a Check Switch.


----------



## tuyo (Aug 19, 2008)

OK thanks will try that, but I am quite sure that the receiver firmware is already up to date, as I have been using it on 119 and 110 for about a year using SW-21. I just recently got an additional dish for the 129 bird.


----------

